# Nobody Cares About Mogul Skiing



## Highway Star (Mar 9, 2015)

Awww......

http://news.nationalpost.com/2015/02/04/olympic-medalists-dufour-lapointe-sisters-struggle-to-fund-freestyle-skiing-career-despite-all-their-success/



> Justine, the youngest sister, at 20, *won gold in moguls at Sochi*. Chloé, the middle sister, won silver. Maxime, the eldest, was 12th.





> “I think everybody believes that once you go to the Olympics, you become a millionaire, and it’s the dream story,” Maxime said. “Nobody flew us in private jets all over — it’s the nature of amateur sport, and I think every athlete, in their career, wants to turn that around so that their sport gets more attention.”
> 
> “It’s hard finding support in any level, and not just in sports,” Justine said. “It’s rough out there, and it’s normal. I think we just have to fight.”



The heartbreaking tale of 3 attractive white women who can't get the attention and payday they deserve for being the best at their sport.  What is the world coming to?


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 9, 2015)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I agree with you.  Now they'll have to either get a real job or marry someone in a sport people care about.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 9, 2015)

Well they haven't posed in bathing suits so no one cares. They also need to post 1500 selfies in different stages of undress.


----------



## Edd (Mar 9, 2015)

Dang, they are hawt.  If they want to be instructors my bump skiing always needs improvement.


----------



## DaffyJeffy (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm a die-hard mogul skier.  I live for skiing bumps, but competitive mogul skiing has jumped the shark.  It's styleless, soulless, and robotic.  Fake seeded bumps on contrived jumps with aerial gymnastics that nobody can relate too.  It certainly is not freestyle.  

Then again, I'd say the same thing about park and pipe - it's on the verge of jumping the shark too. When the average young skier can no longer relate, interest drifts elsewhere.  

I hate sexism in the ski biz but agree with the above comments:  If these young female athletes don't do something to "market" themselves, they are irrelevant to popular culture.  And in our culture, Julia Mancuso in her underpants sells (no offense to Julia - I'm a big fan of her skiing).


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 9, 2015)

DaffyJeffy said:


> I'm a die-hard mogul skier.  I live for skiing bumps, but competitive mogul skiing has jumped the shark.  It's styleless, soulless, and robotic.  Fake seeded bumps on contrived jumps with aerial gymnastics that nobody can relate too.  It certainly is not freestyle.
> 
> Then again, I'd say the same thing about park and pipe - it's on the verge of jumping the shark too. When the average young skier can no longer relate, interest drifts elsewhere.
> 
> I hate sexism in the ski biz but agree with the above comments:  If these young female athletes don't do something to "market" themselves, they are irrelevant to popular culture.  And in our culture, Julia Mancuso in her underpants sells (no offense to Julia - I'm a big fan of her skiing).



Have to agree....yawn...after a couple competitors it all looks the same.  It's fun to watch when an American is on verge of winning, but couldn't really care otherwise.

But...there are so many amateur sports, and how can the sponsors support them all?  Sure...Michael Phelps is doing well, but the dozens of next tier swimmers probably never see a dime from sponsorship.  How are the curlers doing?  Biathletes?  Rowers?  Fencers?  Pole-jumpers?  If you are getting to that level of your sport, you should never count on it being your source of income/livelihood.  This was a recent topic of articles about this for Hannah Kearney.  What is her next phase of life?  College?  Career?  Oh my...she's behind her peers by 10 years in this regard.  Sucks for sure...but that's the life of amateur athletes...only so many sponsorship dollars to go around.


----------



## mriceyman (Mar 9, 2015)

They should make a sex tape. That will launch them into being rich and famous. Obviously kidding but its almost the truth.. Sad


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 9, 2015)

This is the choice you make when you decide to get involved in a fringe, mostly amateur sport. Why would you expect to get rich and have a long career doing something that virtually nobody cares about? That should be pretty obvious if you are involved in the sport.  I have a friend who was an olympic mogul skier.  In terms of turning it into a career he's achieved probably the best case scenario by continuing to work as coach (in fact I think he coached these girls).  He sure as heck isn't getting rich and famous but as least he's still in the sport.  Otherwise it's time to move on to a real career.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 9, 2015)

Who's that internet spammer who made a nice career for himself as an Olympic mogul skier?  They should get some tips from him.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Who's that internet spammer who made a nice career for himself as an Olympic mogul skier?  They should get some tips from him.



Dale Begg Smith


----------



## Puck it (Mar 9, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> This is the choice you make when you decide to get involved in a fringe, mostly amateur sport. Why would you expect to get rich and have a long career doing something that virtually nobody cares about? That should be pretty obvious if you are involved in the sport.


Exactly the reason I got out of midget tossing and took up physics.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 9, 2015)

you could still coach


----------



## Puck it (Mar 9, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> you could still coach



Kinda of frowned upon here now.  I would have to relocate to Australia, where the little buggers still have a since of purpose and humor.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 9, 2015)

Shocking though it might be, I actually read the article.  

I didnt come away from it with a main takeaway that the sisters and family are whining about not being rich.   Perhaps it's in the eye-of-the-beholder, but my main takeaway is that it's essentially a "please fund me" piece targeting a Canadian audience.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 9, 2015)

DaffyJeffy said:


> It's styleless, soulless, and robotic.  Fake seeded bumps on contrived jumps with aerial gymnastics that nobody can relate too.  It certainly is not freestyle.
> 
> Then again, I'd say the same thing about park and pipe - it's on the verge of jumping the shark too. When the average young skier can no longer relate, interest drifts elsewhere.



This

Well stated.


----------



## Tin (Mar 9, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Exactly the reason I got out of midget tossing and took up physics.




But if you make enough money...


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 9, 2015)

First world problems.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 9, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Dale Begg Smith



Yeah - they could go from being ignored to being reviled all with the click of a mouse!


----------



## DaffyJeffy (Mar 9, 2015)

In my opinion, any individualistic athletic pursuit with the word "freestyle" attached to it is less about athletics and more about creativity and individual expression. Think of surfing, skateboarding, and hotdog skiers back in the day.  All just people having a good time showing off what they could do with their buddies.  To turn these pursuits, which are largely counter-cultural in origin, into organized, competitive events makes little sense.  To make them into "career opportunities" makes even less sense.

I've been skiing bumps since the mid 80's and I have the same love for it today that I did back in high school.  I read an interview with Jeremy Bloom where he said he didn't even like skiing moguls, it was the competition he loved.  To me that statement was like being slapped in the face.  

So screw you Jermey Bloom and screw you Dale Begg Smith.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 9, 2015)

Interesting thread.

I like the fringe Olympic sports like bumps. Same for bobsled, luge, skeleton, or ski jumping.

I admit it's the novelty because I rarely get to watch that makes it attractive which probably supports the OP's opinion.

I like skiing bumps, never competed.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 9, 2015)

Well said DJ.



DaffyJeffy said:


> In my opinion, any individualistic athletic pursuit with the word "freestyle" attached to it is less about athletics and more about creativity and individual expression. Think of surfing, skateboarding, and hotdog skiers back in the day.  All just people having a good time showing off what they could do with their buddies.  To turn these pursuits, which are largely counter-cultural in origin, into organized, competitive events makes little sense.  To make them into "career opportunities" makes even less sense.
> 
> I've been skiing bumps since the mid 80's and I have the same love for it today that I did back in high school.  I read an interview with Jeremy Bloom where he said he didn't even like skiing moguls, it was the competition he loved.  To me that statement was like being slapped in the face.
> 
> So screw you Jermey Bloom and screw you Dale Begg Smith.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 9, 2015)

DaffyJeffy said:


> I'm a die-hard mogul skier.  I live for skiing bumps, but competitive mogul skiing has jumped the shark.  It's styleless, soulless, and robotic.  Fake seeded bumps on contrived jumps with aerial gymnastics that nobody can relate too.  It certainly is not freestyle.
> 
> Then again, I'd say the same thing about park and pipe - it's on the verge of jumping the shark too. When the average young skier can no longer relate, interest drifts elsewhere.
> 
> I hate sexism in the ski biz but agree with the above comments:  If these young female athletes don't do something to "market" themselves, they are irrelevant to popular culture.  And in our culture, Julia Mancuso in her underpants sells (no offense to Julia - I'm a big fan of her skiing).



Agree with the Styleless part , more people would be intersted if there were alternating runs on "Non Gmo"
Bumps , more talent is required to pick lines. Zip line is boring ! And there would be more spectacular crashes for the highlight reel. 
Now zip line in Bikinis might be an exception?


----------



## Abubob (Mar 9, 2015)

You would think ski manufacturers or clothing manufacturers would be willing to set them up with at least equipment or cloths for their sport. Makes me wonder how disinterested are fans and how disinterested are corporations? I mean to say so much is chalked up to "consumer demand" when it had nothing what so ever to do with what consumers want or don't want. But rather, what are corporations willing to pitch or not pitch. How would the Beatles have done if after being rejected by Decca just thrown up their hands and given up for instance. Turned out consumer demand was there but corporate interest was not. So what needs to come first? Consumer demand or corporate interest?


----------



## DaffyJeffy (Mar 9, 2015)

I think the tide will turn.  As I said earlier, the whole park/pipe "freestyle" era is on the wane.  I think the Ski The East Freeride Tour is a very early sign that times are changing.  Those events are about real local skiers showing their stuff to other real local skiers.  Courses in gymnastics and access to foam-pits, trampolines, and water-ramps are not needed to participate.  All that is needed is the ability to rip your local mountain and throw down.  That will always be interesting because it is something young skiers can aspire to and strive for.  How many of you who watched "Blizzard of Ahhhs" back in the day thought "My friends and I could do that!".  I know I did and it was inspiring for a whole generation.  I can only imagine how alienating watching the X Games must be to young people.

In summary, there is nothing to worry about.   Sometime soon a new generation of creative, energetic young people will revitalize sliding on snow just like Greg Stump did for my generation, snowboarding did for the next, and Mike Douglas and company did after that.

I think moguls will always be a part of skiing because it's a natural byproduct of the sport but it's in a bad spot right now.  I skied Sugarloaf this past saturday and the mountain had the typical weekend crowd - it was very busy.  I was all by myself skiing bumps on Winters and Bubblecuffer.  Currently it's very lonely to be a mogul skier.


----------



## ironhippy (Mar 9, 2015)

I think most of the potential mogul skiers are now tree skiiers.

When I skied in the 80's the only non groomed stuff you could ski was the bump runs. Now that the whole mountain is opened up, I would much rather spend my time in the woods than on a bump run, but I'd rather ski a bump run than a groomed run most of the time.

I'll be back to play on the bumps in the spring time when the woods get sketchy.


----------



## DaffyJeffy (Mar 9, 2015)

ironhippy said:


> I think most of the potential mogul skiers are now tree skiiers.



I hadn't thought of that but you're probably right - that's where the challenge is (because it sure ain't on the groomers - no matter how steep they are).  Then again most of the tree skiing at Sugarloaf essentially amounts to gladed mogul skiing anytime that's not immediately right after a huge dump - which is to say most of the time.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 9, 2015)

DaffyJeffy said:


> I hadn't thought of that but you're probably right - that's where the challenge is (because it sure ain't on the groomers - no matter how steep they are).  Then again most of the tree skiing at Sugarloaf essentially amounts to gladed mogul skiing anytime that's not immediately right after a huge dump - which is to say most of the time.



+1...and skiing bumps certainly improves tree skiing skills.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2015)

JimG. said:


> +1...and skiing bumps certainly improves tree skiing skills.



Which I definitely need more great teaching getting better thanks Jim G.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 9, 2015)

DaffyJeffy said:


> competitive mogul skiing has jumped the shark.  It's styleless, soulless, and robotic.  Fake seeded bumps on contrived jumps with aerial gymnastics that nobody can relate to.



Agree.  I love skiing seeded bumps.  I think it's a great place to fine-tune your technique, but it certainly doesn't allow the athletes to truly showcase their skills.  I preferred the days of airing it out on random moguls and landing right back in the bumps.  Much more challenging than today's courses. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## legalskier (Mar 9, 2015)

Whatever happened to doing it for love of the game?

Besides, these ladies ended up doing quite well: 
_"They left with a four-year sponsorship agreement worth $2-million, or $500,000 a year....__And this spring, the three sisters are hoping to move into their new home — a renovated, four-unit apartment complex with their parents."_







Does that apply only to baseball?


----------



## Blanton (Mar 9, 2015)

They should hire a sports agent that can get them endorsements from outside (of skiing) sponsors. Cosmetics, athletic apparel, food/ beverage, fashion, eye wear, etc.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 9, 2015)

JimG. said:


> +1...and skiing bumps certainly improves tree skiing skills.



A little Summit vid...Trees/Moguls


----------



## DaffyJeffy (Mar 9, 2015)

I skied Brackett on Sunday.  Still good but we need some new snow.  If you don't have good bump chops, Brackett would be a lot less fun.  :smile:


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 9, 2015)

DaffyJeffy said:


> I skied Brackett on Sunday.  Still good but we need some new snow.  If you don't have good bump chops, Brackett would be a lot less fun.  :smile:



Could have spent the whole day in there , could spend a whole week at the Loaf not get bored!


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 9, 2015)

I spend 95% of my time in bumps. Early season it means hugging trail sides. But bump heaven now at SR.  did spend a lot of times in woods, husband likes woods better - after a few hours in glades Sunday, said I was tired of dodging trees lol. 

One problem, at least at SR is lack of intermediate pitch bumps. So it's hard to progress. Spring and pow days will mean manageable sized bumps by end of day, but lately there's none.  Except for glades, all bump runs at SR are single or double black. You'd thing with 100+ trails they could leave a blue mogul trail, groomed on occasion before VW sized.  But they don't.  Bums me out but they just like grooming. 

Tightwire (or is it Locke line? Always forget). Last Friday's perfect hero bumps: (nevermind, pic was upside down here, wtf?!  Now I can't delete it. Sorry, just turn your monitor upside down haha.


----------



## Edd (Mar 9, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> One problem, at least at SR is lack of intermediate pitch bumps. So it's hard to progress.



SR refuses to allow intermediate bumps. I don't get it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2015)

Don't they sometimes leave some bumps on lower Risky or AM X?


----------



## DaffyJeffy (Mar 9, 2015)

That is a problem.  Sugarloaf lost a lot of mellow bumps on Spillway when they put Skyline in.  Fill out the comment cards at the mtns and request more bumps (I've done this).


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 9, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Don't they sometimes leave some bumps on lower Risky or AM X?


 They used to leave all of risky alone on right side, but now its just below 3-mile. Pisses me off. And that stretch is not a good progression - I hugged close to woods this weekend, rest was fairly iced. Same with Amex. In my opinion, need to be soft-ish - can't be the hard icy kind. I guess I learned that way - but it takes perseverance. I actually feel it all clicked for me on a spring corn day on a blue trail that got bumped up that day. 

Sunday I saw a kid and an adult both go into Risky bumps with too much speed and just lose it. Entertaining for sure - you could almost  count 1, 2, 3 and wait for yardsale lol.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 9, 2015)

DaffyJeffy said:


> That is a problem.  Sugarloaf lost a lot of mellow bumps on Spillway when they put Skyline in.  Fill out the comment cards at the mtns and request more bumps (I've done this).


All 5 of my families passes are tied to my email so I get tons of random "how was your visit" surveys. Trust me - all 5 of us complain about the groomed out conditions and lack of bumps, hehe.  Instead they groom more this year than last...go figure.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2015)

Low angle slush bumps was my aha moment too.   Slower snow + bumps that absorb and don't buck you around can do wonders for someone learning


----------



## DaffyJeffy (Mar 9, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Could have spent the whole day in there , could spend a whole week at the Loaf not get bored!



Yeah it's awesome in there.  I gotta be honest though, I don't really know my way around in there that well.  I just kinda feel my way around, lol.


----------



## DaffyJeffy (Mar 9, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> I spend 95% of my time in bumps.



I'm stoked to hear that there are others who love bumps too.  Sometimes I feel like a lonely dinosaur lumbering toward extinction, lol.


----------



## Brad J (Mar 9, 2015)

It is true that yesterdays bump skiers are now woods skiers, hopefully they won't turn it into an olympic sport, thats usually the beginning of the end for us regular people.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 9, 2015)

DaffyJeffy said:


> Yeah it's awesome in there.  I gotta be honest though, I don't really know my way around in there that well.  I just kinda feel my way around, lol.



Well they marked the cliffs ......go down hill and turn skiers left , you'll come out somewhere.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 9, 2015)

DaffyJeffy said:


> I'm stoked to hear that there are others who love bumps too.  Sometimes I feel like a lonely dinosaur lumbering toward extinction, lol.


.  I hear ya. Hardest part is finding another who will also ski just bumps all day with you. One groomer warmup, max, and that's it.  Groomer skiers get tired of waiting for me to catch my breath every now and then - I Hate holding people up.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 9, 2015)

Brad J said:


> It is true that yesterdays bump skiers are now woods skiers, hopefully they won't turn it into an olympic sport, thats usually the beginning of the end for us regular people.


. True, glades to FIS specs sound heavenly.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Well they marked the cliffs ......go down hill and turn skiers left , you'll come out somewhere.



2 years ago in there I was with a group whom have learned from past experiences not to follow me. Well this time they should have. We were together for a while and got down below the King pine lift. I got out onto the bottom of Lower Stub's trail near our condo and was sipping some Jagger waiting for them and they kept going down and got stuck in some ravine wallowing around in chest deep snow trying to get out.


----------



## DaffyJeffy (Mar 10, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> 2 years ago in there I was with a group whom have learned from past experiences not to follow me. Well this time they should have. We were together for a while and got down below the King pine lift. I got out onto the bottom of Lower Stub's trail near our condo and was sipping some Jagger waiting for them and they kept going down and got stuck in some ravine wallowing around in chest deep snow trying to get out.



Lol, that's what I worry about.  So far I've been lucky not passing King Pine.  When the slope mellows out I start cutting hard skiers-left.


----------



## DaffyJeffy (Mar 10, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> . True, glades to FIS specs sound heavenly.



I can see it now:  The "course" will consist of artificial trees that have "red bull" banners wrapped around the trunks.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2015)

DaffyJeffy said:


> Lol, that's what I worry about.  So far I've been lucky not passing King Pine.  When the slope mellows out I start cutting hard skiers-left.



The pitch below it is mellow but had fresh snow so we kept going. Ended up skiing a riverbed then out onto the logging road. They veered right and I went left from the logging road onto some cross-country trail


----------



## DaffyJeffy (Mar 10, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> The pitch below it is mellow but had fresh snow so we kept going. Ended up skiing a riverbed then out onto the logging road. They veered right and I went left from the logging road onto some cross-country trail



Did you have to catch a shuttle to get back to the lifts or were you able to hike over to Snubber?


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2015)

DaffyJeffy said:


> Did you have to catch a shuttle to get back to the lifts or were you able to hike over to Snubber?



Iwas high enough up to walk over to the Sawduster lift. They had to hike over to Snubber


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 10, 2015)

legalskier said:


> Whatever happened to doing it for love of the game?
> 
> Besides, these ladies ended up doing quite well:
> _"They left with a four-year sponsorship agreement worth $2-million, or $500,000 a year....__And this spring, the three sisters are hoping to move into their new home — a renovated, four-unit apartment complex with their parents."_
> ...



Sweet Jesus!!!  What the hell are they complaining about?!  If I got paid $50k/year to snowboard I'd feel extremely privileged.  These dumb broads get a $2 mil contract and bitch about it?!  You're MOGUL SKIERS. You're not exactly recognizable.  Why would a company pay them big money to model clothes or whatever when a model can do the job and be just as, if not more, recognizable.  People aren't really buying mogul specific skis these days either.  Be happy you got a home and a fat paycheck out of it.  And if you want more, do what any hot wanna be celebrity does and release a sex tape.  Either way you're getting paid for something you do with your body.  Why get hung up on morality.


----------



## skiMEbike (Mar 10, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> One problem, at least at SR is lack of intermediate pitch bumps. So it's hard to progress. Spring and pow days will mean manageable sized bumps by end of day, but lately there's none.  Except for glades, all bump runs at SR are single or double black. You'd thing with 100+ trails they could leave a blue mogul trail, groomed on occasion before VW sized.  But they don't.  Bums me out but they just like grooming.



+1000...I am a boyne passholder.  I enjoy the bumps too, and this is my biggest pet peeve with SRiver.   I enjoy the trails/lifts at Sunday River, however I choose to drive an extra hour (most days) to get to the Loaf where I know I can find some bumps and less manicured slopes.  

I agree with others that many of the bump skiers of old have migrate into the woods (myself included)....However I would hope that resorts are not thinking the glades will keep the bump skiers happy.   Pesonally, I find there can be subtle differences which make glade skiing a lot different than bump skiing.   First with a dedicate bump trail there's opportunity for snowmaking.  Second, I find that glade skiing requires you to be a tad bit more defensive/reactive vs standing on a bump run & picking a line.   IMO, In the glades you are constantly on the lookout for snow snakes, rocks, stumps, and reacting a bit more to the conditions, which sometimes forces you to ease off the throttle.   Granted you sometimes are faced with the same conditions or obstacles on a bump trail, but it seems less often.   Don't get me wrong I enjoy bump trails & glades equally, however I do feel they can ski quite different.


----------



## Edd (Mar 10, 2015)

I'd like to see SR allow half of Escapade, Dreamaker, and Cascades get bumped up. Probably Lollapalooza, too.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 10, 2015)

DaffyJeffy said:


> I skied Brackett on Sunday.  Still good but we need some new snow.  If you don't have good bump chops, Brackett would be a lot less fun.  :smile:



Same at Gore this past weekend. A lot of skiers in there too.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 10, 2015)

daffyjeffy said:


> i can see it now:  The "course" will consist of artificial trees that have "red bull" banners wrapped around the trunks.



potd!


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 10, 2015)

Edd said:


> I'd like to see SR allow half of Escapade, Dreamaker, and Cascades get bumped up. Probably Lollapalooza, too.



Those would be nice.  About 10 years ago they had a little bump section on Dreammaker.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 10, 2015)

C-Rex said:


> People aren't really buying mogul specific skis these days either.



....?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 10, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> ....?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Does anyone, but freestyle competitors buy mogul skis?  I ski SLs, have never tried a mogul ski.  I like a good edge & quick turn when I need it in moguls - rest of time they're flat.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 10, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> Does anyone, but freestyle competitors buy mogul skis?  I ski SLs, have never tried a mogul ski.  I like a good edge & quick turn when I need it in moguls - rest of time they're flat.



I own one pair of skis: they are mogul skis.  I don't compete. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I own one pair of skis: they are mogul skis.  I don't compete.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you are in minority. Yes there are others but most skis you see out there are not mogul skis.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 10, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I own one pair of skis: they are mogul skis.  I don't compete.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You are the far minority. What percentage of ski shops can you walk into and buy a pair of mogel skis?  I go into a lot of shops to look at gear and have only seen a real mogel ski a few times.

Realisticaly its amazing people like Lindsey Vonn is able to make the kind of $ she does from skiing. In North America we don't really care about competive skiing, so for her to get all these sponsors to support her is amazing, and that's in a sport more popular than bumps...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> I think you are in minority. Yes there are others but most skis you see out there are not mogul skis.



He is, but also depends on the ski area.  I always see tons of bump skis at Killington and it's not just the KMS kids using them.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 10, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I own one pair of skis: they are mogul skis.  I don't compete.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I own two pairs of skis: the are both mogul skis and I barely even ski...


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 10, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> ....?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dunno. Is that even a thing anymore? LOL


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 10, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> He is, but also depends on the ski area.  I always see tons of bump skis at Killington and it's not just the KMS kids using them.



There are tons of mogul skiers at Killington, makes more sense.  And they have many more moguls.  SR is just not a mogul skier destination.  I love skiing K in spring.


----------



## DaffyJeffy (Mar 10, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I own one pair of skis: they are mogul skis.  I don't compete.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I own a dedicated pair of mogul skis too (not mogul skis).  I had 200cm Rossi 7m moguls skis back in the day.  I've never competed.

I live and work in the Sugarloaf area and make the necessary financial sacrifices to do so.  If it was in my budget, I'd buy a pair of "real" mogul skis.  What I do is buy old skis that fit the profile of a mogul ski.  For $50 I got a pair of Solly Xscream7s that are similar dimensionally and in flex to current bump skis (this pair of skis only had been skied two days - basically brand new).  I think they are 102mm at the tip and 68mm at the waist with a not-too-stiff tail.  I mounted some old Solly 957s flat and bang!  Mogul skis fit to rip the zipperline.  They rock in the bumps.  But like I said, if I could afford a pair of Twisters I'd get'em.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 10, 2015)

She asked if "anyone" but competitors buys mogul skis....  I recognize that I am in the vast majority.  I very rarely ever see f17's anywhere - unless I'm at Killington as DHS said - they are a dime a dozen there.  

Hawkshot - I had to call around to find my skis. I bought them at Stratton.  They were also available in Killington, but that's about it.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machski (Mar 10, 2015)

Haven't looked, but given the amount of shops that have opened up around SR to service the Gould crowd, I would bet you could walk into one of them and find a dedicated mogul ski.  SR doesn't have low angle mogul trails?  I beg to differ.  I will grant most are natural and many because of this are rated a black diamond, but tightwire is anything but black diamond pitch (unless glaciated ice) and in my opinion a good angle to start skiing bumps in.  Bims is the same.  Even this year, dreamaker has had some bumps on skiers right though I will admit, they didn't stick around long.  I would love to see southpaw left bumped but it is considered a reliever for CFJ corner so probably will never happen.  It was nice when 3D was bumps TTB but now it has gone to the park set.  Too bad they didn't add snowmaking to absoluey when they did that!!


----------



## Brad J (Mar 10, 2015)

I own a pair of bump skis Rossi 4s 204's , they took me down OL hundreds of times in the 80's, the bump hay day, now its all about the woods


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 10, 2015)

All black is the new neon.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 11, 2015)

machski said:


> Haven't looked, but given the amount of shops that have opened up around SR to service the Gould crowd, I would bet you could walk into one of them and find a dedicated mogul ski.  SR doesn't have low angle mogul trails?  I beg to differ.  I will grant most are natural and many because of this are rated a black diamond, but tightwire is anything but black diamond pitch (unless glaciated ice) and in my opinion a good angle to start skiing bumps in.  Bims is the same.  Even this year, dreamaker has had some bumps on skiers right though I will admit, they didn't stick around long.  I would love to see southpaw left bumped but it is considered a reliever for CFJ corner so probably will never happen.  It was nice when 3D was bumps TTB but now it has gone to the park set.  Too bad they didn't add snowmaking to absoluey when they did that!!



I forgot about Absolutely - probably because it now sucks more because it's not really fun from 3D anymore, and NorthWoods hasn't been so great - so to get to that short part of No. Peak isn't worth it.  But it is a good pitch.  Looking at today's trail report - Bims and Absolutely are the only natural non-Blacks (and Bims has been icy bumps for most of the winter).  We can bicker about whether the blacks are blacks or blues, but they are not entry level bumps.  Even if pitch is easier - if they are VW sized deep ones - it's just harder to learn.  My dream is for SR to have a trail like Escapade or Cascade that is given up to bumps.  That does not mean a total natural trail - because when learning the soft bumps that form over a day are best.  I remember loving Sunday Punch on a Saturday afternoon after it got bumped up nice...then they groom on Saturday night and fun is gone for Sunday, maybe a weekly groom (I'm no expert there tho).  If you leave a trail alone all season (ie Tightwire) - bumps get huge eventually - okay for me now, but when you're trying to progress it's hard to really "improve" on a trail like that - you just try to "survive" lol.  We can all have our dreams, right?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 11, 2015)

Do you mention this desire to any of the mountain operations people?

Eventually enough loud voices are heard.   At least that's what appeared happened it Sundown.

I know I mentioned it when I was a passholder at SR - 2005-2007.  Horrible seasons for bumps both of them.  

I barked loudly while a passholder at Ragged, Gunstock and Crotched......no one listened.  Tried though


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 11, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Do you mention this desire to any of the mountain operations people?
> 
> Eventually enough loud voices are heard.   At least that's what appeared happened it Sundown.
> 
> ...



i mentioned earlier I get endless online surveys from SR bc all 5 passes are tied to my email. I have one sitting right now filled one out last week. So yeah, I conment. They probably know its all one person haha. I have come to terms with it.  I leave each and every ski day fulfilled, just be nice to have more variety. Only so many times you can go down same trails and lines over and over......im sure people on Locke lift get tired of seeing me haha.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 11, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> My dream is for SR to have a trail like Escapade or Cascade that is given up to bumps.


Hate to tell you but Cascade gets groomed regularly, been that way for years. Even Escapade & other natural snow trails got a groom last week. The only trails at K that haven't seen a groom this year are Catwalk, Royal Flush & Devils Fiddle & of course trails in South Ridge. I have seen them groom Royal Flush & Devils Fiddle in the past but not the past few years.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 11, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Hate to tell you but Cascade gets groomed regularly, been that way for years. Even Escapade & other natural snow trails got a groom last week. The only trails at K that haven't seen a groom this year are Catwalk, Royal Flush & Devils Fiddle & of course trails in South Ridge. I have seen them groom Royal Flush & Devils Fiddle in the past but not the past few years.



You're talking K, I'm talking SR :dunce:   LOL.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 11, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> You're talking K, I'm talking SR :dunce:   LOL.



Never mind.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 11, 2015)

I thought SR left under the North Peak chair bumped?Its open top to bottom and the lower 2/3 is intermediate.


----------



## machski (Mar 12, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> I thought SR left under the North Peak chair bumped?Its open top to bottom and the lower 2/3 is intermediate.



Well, no way to groom Northern Exposure, so it is left alone.  Lower section is left alone as well though they could groom that (I have seen the middle groomed before).
As a side note, could not believe it yesterday, but almost all of Bim's had been groomed!!  Appreciated the fresh groom from there over the top of white cap though, made the hike quite easy!


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 19, 2015)

Nobody cares about Sunday River either.  Loon + SR = Gaper central.


----------



## Blanton (Mar 19, 2015)

They do at Holiday Valley!


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 19, 2015)

Loon makes Holiday Valley look like the Eiger.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 19, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> Loon makes Holiday Valley look like the Eiger.


----------



## j law (Mar 19, 2015)

Highway Star said:


>



Is that The Wall at Holiday Valley?  Sure looks like it... and though it wasn't open this year or something...


----------



## Blanton (Mar 19, 2015)

j law said:


> Is that The Wall at Holiday Valley?  Sure looks like it... and though it wasn't open this year or something...



Old photo... probably 06/07.  The Wall chair is now a quad.


----------



## j law (Mar 19, 2015)

That's crazy.  The only time I ever drank and skied, I broke my hand on the wall in 1996.  

I used to be a pretty good mogul skier and I tried to pretty much straight line it after the first big drop.

Next thing I knew I blew up in a full yard sale that got applause from the folks on the lift.  Went to pick up my ski and felt a shooting pain in my right hand (since it was broken)

At least I learned to not chug Labatts on the lift anymore!!!




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZonemmmmmm


----------



## machski (Mar 20, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> Nobody cares about Sunday River either.  Loon + SR = Gaper central.



Whatever douche, stay at Kmart.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 20, 2015)

machski said:


> Whatever douche, stay at Kmart.



I know you are but what am I?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 20, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> I know you are but what am I?



You are a idiot...


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 20, 2015)

Hawkshot99 said:


> You are a idiot...



You're just mad because nobody cares.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 20, 2015)

Killington:  loved by mogul skiers AND gapers alike.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achuayilam04 (Mar 21, 2015)

Good


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 21, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> You're just mad because nobody cares.




I like this one better


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 23, 2015)

achuayilam04 said:


> Good



Ok.....................?


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 27, 2015)

Still plenty of spots open for BMMC.




I mean to compete.................





..............Ohhhhhhhh, I forgot, nobody cares.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> Still plenty of spots open for BMMC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be at Stowe that weekend goating down goat. Ya know cheap ski club discounts


----------



## Edd (Mar 28, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> Still plenty of spots open for BMMC.
> I mean to compete..



Assuming you're serious, I'm curious what skis you plan to use.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> Still plenty of spots open for BMMC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two guys signed up from my club, not me.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 13, 2015)

How was mogul challenge?  Who won?  

Or does nobody care?


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 13, 2015)

Just Kidding, I already know the answer.  Turnout at BMMC was the worst it's been since they cancelled and re-instated the event.  I did not attend.  

Nobody Cares.


----------

